# Hobie_Fisherman



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks heaps for the maps, it makes it so much easier.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRf/tNQAAB3XgAASQIWoY1yAP+/esCAAhBqYij1PSAeo9R+lPUz1Qep6glKbRTyTzVHqeoNAaNGjQg58AjuoSdLJXRHj8TtITv9rs+RaRhhtjNRkLx50ubLVcguZgxn5bdDwWLJ2FsanYDyINONRWVLkUga5yer8/2O32RxkNci1tUUjS+cDIu1TH7zR6ZFIAxRNZpbojiODDmuRi9nztXcQB0ooKYCyUP4u5IpwoSAv/2mo


----------

